# Sponsoring a stepchild



## MPG (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi all, just looking for some advice on documents required to sponsor my stepson in UAE? The father hasn’t been in contact since he was born, he’s now 8 years old. Do not know where he lives so cannot contact him to get a NOC from him but my wife has a notarised letter from the lawyer stating he cannot be contacted and she has full parental control. Will this be enough? 

Thanks in advance for any help you provide.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi there,

I believe the rules are a little more relaxed now, I sponsored my step-daughter super easy last year. In fact, i was even given a 3 year visa for her (whereas in the past step-children could only be sponsored for 1 year at a time).

I provided: 
my passport & visa details,
passport photo, 
her birth certificate (the father is not listed on the certificate),
Salary Certificate,
my Emirates ID,
DEWA bill,
Ejari.

I went to the 'Time' typing center in Al Manara - when i said it was for my step-daughter, she wrote daughter on the slip (i confirmed again it was step, she stated it didn't matter).

It was really simple, and we also had no problems - i hope you have similar good fortune (and that the needless bureaucracy gods are smiling (in a good way)) 

Note - I'm a UK passport holder, sponsoring my Filipino step-daughter (in case demographics play a part in anything!!)


----------



## MPG (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi, 

thanks for your reply. That puts my mind at ease a little. The only difference is the fathers name is on the birth certificate. I hope this doesnt make much difference and the letter from the lawyer is enough.


----------



## MPG (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry 1 more question. Why did you have to go to typing centre? What paperwork was this for?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MPG said:


> Sorry 1 more question. Why did you have to go to typing centre? What paperwork was this for?


Ahh, we have a terrible PRO at our company, and I researched and knew exactly what to do.... the typing centre just scanned all the docs, and added them to the newly created entry permit for my daughter.... the next day, i received the email with the entry permit (as she was already here on a visit visa, we simply did a status change, and that was that - but that's a different process)

Good luck


----------



## MPG (Mar 29, 2018)

Yes we will be doing it the same way as I already have my visa so my family will be coming over on visitors visas to begin with and then applying for residency. Fingers crossed it goes as smoothly as yours did.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

MPG said:


> Yes we will be doing it the same way as I already have my visa so my family will be coming over on visitors visas to begin with and then applying for residency. Fingers crossed it goes as smoothly as yours did.


It may be worth checking if your company PRO will do this for you? Obviously, for me it was quite difficult (it ended up being easier for me to do it myself), but most decent companies will do this for you........

Again, good luck.


----------



## akds1206 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi! I have a few questions..
were you asked for a no objection letter from your consulate? did you have to pay for deposit/bank guarantee? does the birth certificate have to be translated to arabic? 

I am a Filipino too and married to a dutch national. I have a kid from my previous relationship but he is not listed in the birth certificate of my daughter (father's name is blank).


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

akds1206 said:


> Hi! I have a few questions..
> were you asked for a no objection letter from your consulate? did you have to pay for deposit/bank guarantee? does the birth certificate have to be translated to arabic?
> 
> I am a Filipino too and married to a dutch national. I have a kid from my previous relationship but he is not listed in the birth certificate of my daughter (father's name is blank).


Kumusta Ate,

I was not asked to provide a NOC from the father (The father was not listed on the birth certificate)

I did not need to provide any financial guarantee (I provided a salary certificate)

I did not provide a translation for the birth certificate, but I believe this will now be required.

Good luck & ingat kayo


----------



## akds1206 (Feb 11, 2016)

Salamat! May I know how long it took for the entry permit to be released?


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

akds1206 said:


> Salamat! May I know how long it took for the entry permit to be released?


I got the SMS & email the next day


----------



## akds1206 (Feb 11, 2016)

Tackledummy said:


> I got the SMS & email the next day


that was fast!


----------

